# blue widow/ sour diesel



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (May 16, 2007)

I was looking through a seedbanks seedlist and they were offering blue widow. I'm actually going to be buying the strain because I definitely like the sound of a blueberry x white widow cross. I was just wondering if anyone out there has tried growing it yet or maybe even had the chance to try it. If so, please give us a brief smoke/grow report.

I'm also going to be getting pure sour diesel clones relatively soon. I haven't had the opportunity to try it, but I heard some decent things. Has anyone tried it? How was it?


----------



## Juggalo420 (May 16, 2007)

sour diesel is an indica if my memory serves me right,
when I Smoked the medical clinic's version... it was very stoney and resined up, very pretty to look @ and a lay you on your high.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 2, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> I was looking through a seedbanks seedlist and they were offering blue widow. I'm actually going to be buying the strain because I definitely like the sound of a blueberry x white widow cross. I was just wondering if anyone out there has tried growing it yet or maybe even had the chance to try it. If so, please give us a brief smoke/grow report.
> 
> I'm also going to be getting pure sour diesel clones relatively soon. I haven't had the opportunity to try it, but I heard some decent things. Has anyone tried it? How was it?


 
I'am actually growing blue widow right now for my first time, Check out my singniture link!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 2, 2007)

I had SD when it was in it's prime fad time a couple years ago.  Best smoke I have ever had.  It is 80:20 indica and not really a toss you on your *** high IME.  It was a totally clear high with a feeling of being totally blastd at the same time.  Very unique IMO.  Highly recommended over here!


----------

